# Edited pictures!!:) come look



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Okay so i asked a fellow member on here if i could edit some of her pictures and she said sure so here is one of them. there was not much to do but brighten his color and make him noticed.

This is BettaSlave's-Marmaduke:









There is more that i would love to do but i just wanted to give a preview of it.

I could edit some of yours if you'd like, but just one Betta per person at a time please.

http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=15413&stc=1&d=1280971180


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I can't see it :-(


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I can't see either.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

here is her crowntail girl:http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=15414&stc=1&d=1280972296


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Hmm... the links aren't working for some reason.

I do appreciate you editing, thank you! ^-^


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

That didn't work for me either.


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

You should try uploading the pictures to a site like imageshack, tinypic, or photobucket and then posting the forum link provided by the upload site. It's easy and straightforward.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

hold on let me see if i can fix it


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

is it working now or no? if not then im sorry its probably the site doesn't connect with this site


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Those look so neat! Thank you!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Betta Slave said:


> Those look so neat! Thank you!




your welcome




i can start taking requests now. so until then ill do all of bettaslave's bettas


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh, wow :shock: Thank you! That's very generous!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

this is a painting that secuono painted. the original is amazing but this is what i made and the original. hope you like. i did the neon and secuono did the regular one. hers looks better though lol


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

here is Spiridion Owned by BettaSlave.


----------



## SilverCaracal (May 9, 2010)

That is so cool!! What do you use to change the pictures (Photoshop)?
If you like you can do the betta in my avatar-I'm too lazy to download a picture of Ares LOL


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

okay SilverCaracal but i would like to do Ares too sometime


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you! I love the grainy-ness of it. It looks so cool! ^-^


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

SilverCaracal said:


> That is so cool!! What do you use to change the pictures (Photoshop)?
> If you like you can do the betta in my avatar-I'm too lazy to download a picture of Ares LOL


can you get a bigger picture of the betta in your avatar because its really small and wont show up right


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Peanut*

okay this is also BettaSlave's Peanut he is a special one so i added a few things R.I.P peanut


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Aww, thank you. This is really nice of you!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

your welcome im doing veles right now i think hes my favorite one out of your bettas


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Veles*

okay this is Owned by Betta Slave.

and this is the last one ill be doing for tonight so if you want your betta edited just pm me or reply to me ill be happy to


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

That looks so cool! Thanks!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

the first one is dramaqueens betta lola

the second one is of 1fish2fish's betta it has no name yet


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

here is a betta called calypso owned by kpullen89


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

this betta it also unnamed


its owned by KLeighS


----------



## Oakly (Aug 4, 2010)

Wow, these are amazing! Good job, how do you do them? Do you just alter colours in Photoshop?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

not photoshop i fix them up


----------



## KLeighS (Jan 11, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> this betta it also unnamed
> 
> 
> its owned by KLeighS


 
Shweet! Gracias! 

looks great!

~Edits~

My new profile pic!


----------



## secuono (Jan 18, 2010)

Oh, you are hyper saturating them! And photoshoping is whenever you edit a photo other than just cropping it or resizing them. =p
Nothing wrong with that, unless you are lying about the changes.
I like em, artsy. Do you use the blur or smudge tool? You can get even more interesting affects. ^.^


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

WOW!!!! they look sooo much brighter and it really bring out their beauty.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Jayy said:


> WOW!!!! they look sooo much brighter and it really bring out their beauty.


thanks i could do more if you like:


----------



## SilverCaracal (May 9, 2010)

Awesome!! Here is a bigger picture of the one in my avatar 
and Ares too :lol:


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Those ROCK!


----------



## KBoone (Jul 12, 2010)

> Oh, you are hyper saturating them! And photoshoping is whenever you edit a photo other than just cropping it or resizing them. =p
> Nothing wrong with that, unless you are lying about the changes.
> I like em, artsy. Do you use the blur or smudge tool? You can get even more interesting affects. ^.^


Sorry, my graphic design degreed self got a little. . .

Photoshopping is when you use an ADOBE program called PHOTOSHOP. Making changes to a photo is called IMAGE EDITING.

That is all.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

KBoone said:


> Sorry, my graphic design degreed self got a little. . .
> 
> Photoshopping is when you use an ADOBE program called PHOTOSHOP. Making changes to a photo is called IMAGE EDITING.
> 
> That is all.


do you buy online?


----------



## KBoone (Jul 12, 2010)

> do you buy online?


I do. lol But I can't quite figure-out how that is related to what I said. ??


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

KBoone said:


> I do. lol But I can't quite figure-out how that is related to what I said. ??


no no no its completely off topic but im asking because i want to buy a betta online and just wanted to know what site do you use? also i got the question from your signature. it has a lot of good bettas on it and i know that you wont be able to get any of those bettas at pet shops.


----------



## KBoone (Jul 12, 2010)

Okay. LOL I was VERY confused. 

Except for my VT, Blue HM and my Mustard Gas (avatar), all of my Bettas came from http://bettysplendens.com . She (Victoria) is pretty awesome AND she JUST updated the site with some new Bettas.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

sounds good


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

*more edited pics!!!*

Okay the first one is of Ares-SilverCaracal's betta

The second one is of Bubba-i forgot whos betta THAT is im sorry. please who ever's it is please claim it.:-D

The third one is of Silver Caracal's avatar.

The fourth one is of Freddie-1Fish2Fish's betta BTW his colors are amazing you might like how i edited it because of the old fashion look

And the fifth one is of Roger-MaryRox's betta

hope you like:-D:-D give me feedback


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

anyone else??


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

u can do any one of mine please *lol* I'd like if u'd do Jasper more ( R.I.P. poor soul, I miss u) 
feel free to add cool stuff it would be his memorial pic and maybe would be framed...


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

can you post a picture of this lil guy?


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

here it's my fav. pic of him. His 'lil dimple is sooo cute!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

thanks ill get on it right now.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

hehe wow thankx im so excited to see it


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

JaspersANGEL said:


> hehe wow thankx im so excited to see it


oksy here is your jasper.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Its beautiful thankx


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

JaspersANGEL said:


> Its beautiful thankx


THANKS also who is that handsome bright red veil tail in your avatar.

you see red beauties like that, make me love veils


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

THANK YOU! Roger looks AMAZING!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Maryrox247 said:


> THANK YOU! Roger looks AMAZING!


your welcome and no problem


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

These all look great! You're more than welcome to any of my pictures... I have a bunch posted in my albums. If you'd prefer me to pick out a picture and post it just let me know! <3


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

Could you do one of Flag? I'll get a picture of him up as soon as I can.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

metalbetta said:


> These all look great! You're more than welcome to any of my pictures... I have a bunch posted in my albums. If you'd prefer me to pick out a picture and post it just let me know! <3



sure it would help a little if you picked at least one and then ill do more if you would like




loppy656 said:


> Could you do one of Flag? I'll get a picture of him up as soon as I can.


yes just post a picture of the lil guy and ill get started


----------



## SilverCaracal (May 9, 2010)

Thank you!! Ares and the one in my avatar look SO COOL!!


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

*Your Awesome!*

Could you do one of my Roxas? all of your work looks great!! just tell me if the picture is not good....your awesome!


----------



## lunalove199 (Jul 30, 2010)

Niceeee :] I love the way the pics turned out.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Let's go with Damian.


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

Awesome pics!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

FireKidomaru said:


> Could you do one of my Roxas? all of your work looks great!! just tell me if the picture is not good....your awesome!


can you get a bigger picture or is it in you album?


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

@bettalover2033 - that handsome fish there in my avatar is Jet, the fish version of a mutt *lol*
I've been trying to figure out what he was like since I got him, all I know is that he's maybe a king, he's bigger than my other guy, but he's a veil tail too. 
Everything I read online about king's are that they are plakats and not veil's..so huh?
*lol*

thnkx, he is my pride and joy!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

JaspersANGEL said:


> @bettalover2033 - that handsome fish there in my avatar is Jet, the fish version of a mutt *lol*
> I've been trying to figure out what he was like since I got him, all I know is that he's maybe a king, he's bigger than my other guy, but he's a veil tail too.
> Everything I read online about king's are that they are plakats and not veil's..so huh?
> *lol*
> ...


ohh well kings can be any tail type, but yea ive heard of that. still he can be a king and a VT can you take a pic of him and his entire tank?


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

I'll try


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

I took this one a couple weeks ago, I can take another if u want..

He's in a 2.5g tank
I do 50% water changes twice a week when I can, and he gets a salt bath with every water change to keep him and his long fins healthy.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

*New Edited pics*

Here is Storm which is FireKidomaru's betta.

Here is Damian which is MetalBetta's betta.

Well (FireKidomaru) you will have to get a bigger picture Roxas because its too small to edit and it gets blurry sorry


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

JaspersANGEL said:


> I took this one a couple weeks ago, I can take another if u want..
> 
> He's in a 2.5g tank
> I do 50% water changes twice a week when I can, and he gets a salt bath with every water change to keep him and his long fins healthy.


Can you take like right now so i can see him now?


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

sure, he'll be happy *hehe* he's not afraid of the cam like my other is.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Sorry, I took some, the second one is the best I could do, he's sleeping and just took to floating randomly around the tank while doing so, I'll take some tomorrow.

The first is from last week or so, in his salt bath.
his tail is healed, and growing back nicely, but it's tiring he always gets it frawed.


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

thanks soooooo much!! storm looks awesome! do you think you could do Demyx,Jazz,Helios,and Cielo 2? i need a better pic. of roxas...they are all in my album..if you have 2 many requests you dont need to do all of mine..thanks again! your awesome!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

That's an awesome edit of Damian!  thank you!


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

i hate to double post...but i wanted to make my request clearer...could you do the first 4 fishies in my album (skipping storm because you already did him) i hope that clears things up..o and again you dont have to do all of them if your too busy thanks again


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

FireKidomaru said:


> thanks soooooo much!! storm looks awesome! do you think you could do Demyx,Jazz,Helios,and Cielo 2? i need a better pic. of roxas...they are all in my album..if you have 2 many requests you dont need to do all of mine..thanks again! your awesome!


haha wow thats a lot i better get a pen and a paper


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

Too make things easy..would u like me to post the pics. In a message?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

FireKidomaru said:


> Too make things easy..would u like me to post the pics. In a message?


yes please!!!


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

Alright when I get home from village inn I will post them


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

FireKidomaru said:


> Alright when I get home from village inn I will post them


okay sounds goood


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

sorry bout the wait  the first one is Demyx, the second one is Jazz, the third one is Helios, and the last one is Cielo...thanks again..your pure awesome! ps. if you have any problems with the pics. feel free to tell me


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Okay cool ill get right on it


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

Your very awesome for doing this for me! Your the best


----------



## luv2run21 (Aug 17, 2010)

there beautiful / handsome


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

FireKidomaru said:


> Your very awesome for doing this for me! Your the best


your welcome

also they will probably be on here by this afternoon around 2:00 or earlier.


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

Sweetness!!! i was on my ipod touch this morning and found out i can get pics. off the internet so i now have the storm pic. you did as the background of my ipod! its beautiful work


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

FireKidomaru said:


> Sweetness!!! i was on my ipod touch this morning and found out i can get pics. off the internet so i now have the storm pic. you did as the background of my ipod! its beautiful work


Im Done With All Of Them!!!!

ill post them right now


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

yay! *claps* im excited to see them


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

*New Edited pics*

Okay here are all the pics of FireKidomaru's bettas:-D

1st, Cielo.

2nd, Demyx.

3rd, Helios.

4th, Jazz. (THATS MY FAVORITE ONE)


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

FireKidomaru said:


> yay! *claps* im excited to see them


there you go they are aall there


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

YAY!! i lovew them!! thanks a bunch!


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

Can you do caden please? :-D


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

peaches3221 said:


> Can you do caden please? :-D


wow nice CT hes pretty ill get started


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Could you make one for Thai too? 
http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=1022&pictureid=7531
If this isn't clear enough, I can get another pic.


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> wow nice ct hes pretty ill get started


thanks and thanks! :-D i can't wait to see it!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

BlueHaven said:


> Could you make one for Thai too?
> http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=1022&pictureid=7531
> If this isn't clear enough, I can get another pic.


well you can get another pic and ill do both. but that one is fine too


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

peaches3221 said:


> thanks and thanks! :-D i can't wait to see it!


your welcome.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Caden and Thia*

The first one is Caden and the second is Thia.:-D:-D

Caden-Peaches3221


Thia-BlueHaven


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Yay! Thank you very much, it's really pretty! 
I'll just keep this one. 
Caden is cute!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

your welcome and yes he is!!!


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

thank you very much! he looks GREAT! but how come both say blue haven? caden is my betta!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

peaches3221 said:


> thank you very much! he looks GREAT! but how come both say blue haven? caden is my betta!


ohhh darn it i dint see the mistake sorry ill fix it right now!!


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

thats ok! :-D


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

okay here is Peaches3221's betta Caden


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

thanks! :-D


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

peaches3221 said:


> thanks! :-D


your welcome


----------

